# Best-looking DCDA?



## Yikes (Jun 22, 2016)

I hate that detector check assemblies (a) mostly look like kludge, and (b) have to be located close to the building entrance, and thus are prominently displayed kludge.  

Is there any manufacturer that has taken a run at making a more elegantly styled DCDA?  What's the best-looking one you've seen?

Steampunk has its place in pop culture, but I prefer it not to be in front of my buildings.


----------



## ICE (Jun 22, 2016)

Could they be in a vault below grade?


----------



## north star (Jun 22, 2016)

*@ ~ @*


From one manufacturer of these devices ( Watts ):

Below Ground Installations
The Series 007DCDA is not recommend for below ground (burial)
installations........The most satisfactory installation is above
ground and should be installed in this manner whenever possible.
If below ground installation is required, the use of a “valve box”
to shield the Backflow Assembly from contact with soil organics
and provide adequate drainage in the event of rain-fall is
recommended........Consult your Local Governing Code for
proper below ground installation and agency code requirements.

This is one type of insulated,  "above ground" cover:




This link shows some examples of other types:
*http://backflow-supply.com/content/enclosures*


*@ ~ @*


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 23, 2016)

The cabinetry can be disguised as a landscape feature --- the DCDA is a piece of equipment that is more concerned with functionality than aesthetics


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2016)

On fire sprinklers systems , we started putting them inside the building

Owner responsible for tests and repairs


----------

